# tramp off on his travels!!!



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

hello everybody,
well its that time of year when we head abroad to sample the good life :lol: 
we leave blighty in early april for france via tunnel[plenty fishes]before heading down the west coast from nants to bordeux via the loiare valley and the aquitane region . then in may its accross to the alps forsome yoddeling-hope we don`t bump into pejay :roll: .
then in june we head up the rhine valley to dortmund to spend some time with relatives before making are way back to the uk via holland/belgum in time for the uk summer [hope in doesn`t rain too much!
if anybody is along our rout please let us know and we will stop of for a chat and a bottle of wine  
see you all somehere on the road

tramp
tramp


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Still time for a few long weekend 'shakedowns' before the big event!  

which route are you taking from tunnel exit to Nantes?

regards M&D


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi tramp and madasafish, how long are you away for, do you just travel or do you work? or sightsee, are you going where you have been before, in fact TELL ALL, we might just do the same! 8O


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

hi mandy,dave,raine,adrian and anybody elsewho`s interested :?:

don`t get the thumb screws out i`ll fees up and tell all :? 
we leave our rented house for easter at a friends cl then its off to the tunnel via east sussex/kent-lesiurely drive.from france side of tunnel we will be travelling by "n" roads[no need to hurry]down to albertville and across to Rouen. from here we will travelvia alencon,le-mans[see how fast the van will go  then down to Tours and along the loire valley stopping off at the chateau`s/vineyards via Angers to Nantes.
From nantes we hope to spend a week in southern Brittany before heading via La Rochelle to Bordeaux[more wine tasting].
Then its inland to Limoges and the Aquitainne region /central-mattiff,lovelly lakes by all accounts. From here its accross to Lyon and the gateway to the French Alps stopping of at chambery/Annecy and the mont blanc cable car {i`m bloody terrified of heights} :? but the wife wants to see the view.
Then its up into Germany along the Rhine gorge to Dortmund were we will spend some time at relatives next to an old "schnapps farm"  .

the whole trip will take anything from 2-3 mnths-no work just having a jolly old time, before returning to the uk and taking up semi-permenant residence at any farm that will have us to do some work in the haulage industry-then maybe off to morrocco for the winter 8) who knows what will happen the best trips are not mapped out just take it as it happens-like "lifes a box of chocolates you never know what inside till you open it"
as my gran said lifes not a rehersal your only here once :idea: 
tramp-a wandering we will go :wink:


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Holiday*

Hi Tramp.
Good on ya, in 2004 I started holiday in April, back home in August to cut the grass, then off again and back home at end of October, over 12000 miles, this year will be away in early April via Norfolkline and go via ?!?!?!? maps are out, but as for the route !!! follow the sun??. Have a fantastic time, Annecy, la clasuz, Grand-Bornand, nice places, but was advised NOT to drive from Grand-Bornand to Bonneville or Cluses, met one MH'r who did this drive, he was still shaking 3 hours later, not for the faint hearted,
I wild camped, often in small villages, I would often ask someone of a place to stop for one night, even if there was an obvious place, the fact I had asked someone local paid off, the results were, = Thats my farm, if its only for a night park near the house, help youself to water, = park in the shop car park, 10 mins later the local mayoress (a single lady) came down for a chat and coffee, = Park next to my house, as you travelling alone join us for dinner, You will have a fantastic time, Good luck
Colin R


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Yo, Tramp and madasafish, hope you got my pm, if you didn't I did!!hope it was just a copy, it was very interesting reading , i even lost myself!!! safe travels, God bless, R&A :lol:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

tramp said:


> the whole trip will take anything from 2-3 mnths-no work just having a jolly old time, before returning to the uk and taking up semi-permenant residence at any farm that will have us to do some work in the haulage industry-then maybe off to morrocco for the winter 8) who knows what will happen the best trips are not mapped out just take it as it happens-like "lifes a box of chocolates you never know what inside till you open it"
> as my gran said lifes not a rehersal your only here once :idea:
> :


Tramp, your my kinda man.  Enjoy :wink:


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Have a great time on your trip. If you are in the Lyon area pay a visit to "Plais Ideal du Facteau Cheval" it in a village called Hauterives 25 miles north of Roman-sur Isere. Also if your are in Chamonix go up Mont Blanc well worth the money. Have a safe journey. Slan Nora


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Tramp wrote


> as my gran said lifes not a rehersal your only here once


How true, very wise your gran.

Have a great time whilst away, spare a thought for us stuck at home though, although by the sounds of it 
you'll be to busy enjoying yourselves. :wink:

Have fun, safe journey.

MHS...Rob


----------

